# New CD



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Butch and I finished his CD today with two high in class scores. He got a 194.5 in the second and was a very good boy to get it--he had to contend with two dogs who decided to get into a scrap on the long down--so we had to start it over again--and then the dog beside him decided to bark-bark-bark after that (and had failed for incessantly barking in the other trial). But he did not budge!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice job! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very awesome - congrats<:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go! congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay !! Congratulations


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome job!! Especially given the circumstances! Never seen a dog fight at an obedience trial!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Wonderful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Awesome job!! Especially given the circumstances! Never seen a dog fight at an obedience trial!


It happens, unfortunately! Border collie jumped the lab beside it--the lab got up and tried to go to its owner, but at the same time was snapping and snarling at the Border Collie to get it to leave her alone. The woman with the Border Collie had two of them entered who were nowhere near ready to be trialling--the other one broke the stay as soon as she left on the stays in the first trial. I think she was treating the trial as if it were a correction match as she said something about her dogs needing to get ring experience. I felt like telling her off--you don't get to get ring experience at the expense of other dogs' safety or by undermining their training by having to respond to out of control dogs. They were also causing disruption in the crating area as they barked constantly. The owner was clueless--she missed commands from the judge, and then started without being told as well! She just did not get that her dogs were disruptive and out of control. At least the one who started the altercation will be written up and not allowed to compete any time soon.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shelly - did the lab get NQ'd too? 

I used to like border collies (you know the movie Babe? that's why), but the more I see of them in obedience - the less I like the breed.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats!!!!

That is my fear. I worry so much about the long sits and downs. So far the only experience with a dog getting up was at Golden National last year, and Teddi was one of them. She and her neighbor in the down wanted to say hi. Completely friendly. Though I know it is not always the case. 

I hear they are few and far between but they do happen. I don't blame the BC like every breed handlers need to understand triggers and how to help dogs adjust so they can work in stressful situations. You need to read your own dog as well as others. Sound like that handler trains on her own or just doesn't bother with opinions of those who know more. 

Congratulations again on the Q's!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Megora said:


> Shelly - did the lab get NQ'd too?
> 
> I used to like border collies (you know the movie Babe? that's why), but the more I see of them in obedience - the less I like the breed.


The lab did NQ as well. I like Border Collies in the right hands--I think maybe the issue we are seeing in obedience is that some people are getting them to try to be competitive when they are too much dog for them to train.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats on your CD


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

sterregold said:


> The lab did NQ as well. I like Border Collies in the right hands--I think maybe the issue we are seeing in obedience is that some people are getting them to try to be competitive when they are too much dog for them to train.


Did the lab NQ for breaking - even though it was caused by the other dog going after him? 

With the border collies - this may be a huge generalization here, but it seems like based on all of the border collies I've met through classes and at shows for the past 5 years while getting back into training with Jacks...

They are either very soft and anxious (I've met exactly 1 border collie of this description; he had been on death row for fear aggression at the shelter or rescue where his owner found him and made him better - he is now a very sweet dog who has had problems with stand for exams because of his shyness)....

Or they are untrustworthy in the close vicinity of your dog. And basically every border collie I've encountered has had the owner telling everyone to keep their dogs away because their dog can't handle close-up-and-personals. 

My instructor in puppy class had a border collie 5 years ago when I had Jacks in there for his first classes. Her border collie at the time - was reactive to dogs around her. I believe this was an OTCH dog, so not for lack of training.... 

When I had Bertie in classes with the same instructor - she had ANOTHER border collie who was VERY reactive to other dogs.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> That is my fear. I worry so much about the long sits and downs. So far the only experience with a dog getting up was at Golden National last year, and Teddi was one of them. She and her neighbor in the down wanted to say hi. Completely friendly. Though I know it is not always the case.
> 
> ...


Thanks--we rarely see them in my immediate area where there are more competition classes and more correction matches for proofing, but we had gone up north for this one. I think the breed is just likely more dog than this lady can handle--she was just not reading her dogs well and not handling proactively.

I am planning to do Open with him next, and something like this happening on the out of sight stays worries me as he is a pretty soft guy. He usually just hits the floor and submits if another dog puts on an aggressive display. But if I was not there when something happened I think he could really undermine his confidence in doing that exercise. At least with me there in Novice, Butch could look at me for reassurance.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Megora said:


> Did the lab NQ for breaking - even though it was caused by the other dog going after him?
> 
> With the border collies - this may be a huge generalization here, but it seems like based on all of the border collies I've met through classes and at shows for the past 5 years while getting back into training with Jacks...
> 
> ...


Even though the Lab did not start the incident it did retaliate, so they were both excused. The woman who owns the school where I have trained in the past has Border Collies--the girl she was trialling this weekend is very nice--but she is careful about who she gets her dogs from, and they are super-socialized. We had one on the farm when I was a kid--he was very sweet, and neither sharp nor fearful, but he was ADHD!! They are too busy for me--even my Bonnie is calm in comparison to most I have met!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both .. that is awesome news!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!

I hate hearing stories like the dog fight though... Sounds like a well earned leg!


----------

